# Cspire gs2



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

They need too make a thread for the cspire galaxy s 2 I want too put jellybean on it but of course there's no thread. PLEASE MAKE ONE

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jasonc331 (Sep 4, 2012)

Finding Cspire Supported Roms would be nice.Don't see any SG2 roms that give me 3g data.


----------

